# Frederique Constant Slimline Moonphase - 42mm on a 6.75 wrist?



## MrCCartel

Hello, I don't really have a dress watch, and as I wear a suit at least 2 days a week I need one. I've been wearing a hamilton khaki field automatic but really need to acquire a true dress watch. I've been looking for a while and had a few I liked until I saw the slimline moon phase. I know I have to have it. I don't have any Ads around where I live and also know that it is 42mm. the case diameter is the only thing that scares me about this watch, it may be a little too big for a dress watch for my 6.75" wrist. So I'm asking anyone with this watch to post wrist shots along with wrist size to get an idea of how the 42mm wears. thank you. Pics were Shamelessly stolen from internet


----------



## mpalmer

That's a beautiful looking watch. I do think that this one would look pretty big on under 7inch wrists. 

Why not just order it from a reputable grey market dealer, try it on, and if you don't like the way it fits, just return it under their return policy. It might be a little lower pressure than going through an AD where you have to ask them to order it in for you, if you know there is a reasonable chance you will return it.


----------



## so26

I would agree, 42mm will probably be too big on your wrist but if you like the looks go which the standard slimline (FC-306) model line instead it's only 40mm wide. The FC-306 has a Sellita SW300 movement instead of FC's in-house movement found in the moonphase and the moonphase comes with a genuine alligator strap but the FC-306 costs less.


----------



## tboyson

This is a beautiful watch! Just received it about a week ago, but the dark blue dial/strap. Stunning! My wrist is about 7-inches, and fits me perfect. This might be a tad big on you. What's your preference? Do you like to wear watches that make a statement? Most guys on here find 42mm too big for a dress watch, I strongly disagree. Make no mistake, this watch is stunning and with an IN-HOUSE movement!


----------



## cabfrank

Great watch, but all dial/no bezel designs wear very large, dress-type watches shouldn't be, and I think it would be much too big on your wrist.


----------



## cabfrank

That said, if I could afford it, I'd wear it and not care at all.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

For reference, my wrist is 6.5 inches. My FC Moonphase Manufacture does wear larger than most dress watches due to the diameter and the large face, but the lugs are very short which allows it to sit within the dimensions of my wrist comfortably. If you're comfortable with a larger dress watch than is traditionally prescribed, the FC is a great option. I don't have any pics of it on the leather strap yet.

















MrCCartel said:


> Hello, I don't really have a dress watch, and as I wear a suit at least 2 days a week I need one. I've been wearing a hamilton khaki field automatic but really need to acquire a true dress watch. I've been looking for a while and had a few I liked until I saw the slimline moon phase. I know I have to have it. I don't have any Ads around where I live and also know that it is 42mm. the case diameter is the only thing that scares me about this watch, it may be a little too big for a dress watch for my 6.75" wrist. So I'm asking anyone with this watch to post wrist shots along with wrist size to get an idea of how the 42mm wears. thank you. Pics were Shamelessly stolen from internet


----------



## tboyson

I just got this watch, but with the blue gator strap. The bracelet looks good on it. If I may ask, how much additional is that?


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

I actually don't know, since the watch was a gift. You would probably have to contact a Frederique Constant AD or the company itself.



tboyson said:


> I just got this watch, but with the blue gator strap. The bracelet looks good on it. If I may ask, how much additional is that?


----------



## Ou Wen

This is such a stunning watch. I purchased this just before New Year after seeing it and trying it on for the very first time, haven't picked it up yet. It was a passion purchase without too much thought. I was quite uninterested in FC before and no watch I've seen so far in ADs have made me curious enough to try it on even, until I saw this one. Within 15mins I was handing over my card.
Unlike most I never intended to wear this an a dress watch only. I felt it was never intended to be just a dress watch in fact it's just a classic style watch to wear whether I have Polo shirt on or rolling up the sleeve on an Oxford shirt, or suit and cuffs. It will be acceptable in most cases with a brown alligator strap on. I have a 6.2 inch wrist, but yes I am happy to wear a watch slightly larger (not excessive). This watch feels very substantial on my wrist. Will take pictures once I pick it up this weekend.


----------



## jcf

Sharing mine on a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Ou Wen

And here we have it on a very small wrist approx 6.2inch


----------



## Nokie

I had one and have the same wrist size as you do. It was a beautiful watch, but was wayyyy too big for my smaller wrist, so I had to flip it.

I think some of the FC models are great, but wish they had a better option with case sizes. 43mm is just too big on anything less than a 7" wrist IMHO.


----------



## jamwires

Go figure, I have about a 6.5" wrist, but it's a flat wrist. Most of the 43mm FCs look plain dumb on my wrist, but the Slimline moonphase seems to have a different shape and design, and looked surprisingly good on my wrist.


----------



## gagnello

It really just makes me wonder why FC insists on the 42mm size for watches like these. It would be absolutely perfect if it were 34-38mm imo.


----------



## jamwires

gagnello said:


> It really just makes me wonder why FC insists on the 42mm size for watches like these. It would be absolutely perfect if it were 34-38mm imo.


I fully, fully agree. A dress watch should be <40mm, in my opinion. I understand though, they're trying to be a very modern company, aiming at a slightly younger crowd. Jaeger Lecoultre just took their Master Control from 40mm, and sized it down to 39mm for the newest model. Hopefully this is the start of a new trend, but I doubt it.


----------



## Montre-Moi

Today's trends are toward larger watches but I really think each person should decide for her/himself what they find attractive and comfortable in any given situation. Many of us enjoy wearing the FC Moonphase or the Worldtimer on an every-day basis just because they are beautiful and look good on the wrist. Given that 42mm is large, each wrist is different as pointed out above. Wrists are flatter or rounder, narrower or wider etc., and the photos here show that the different FC models are very attractive any way they are worn. I for one have a 6.75" wrist and love my RG Worldtimer and wear it regularly on all occasions. Nowadays everyone creates her or his own style and that's the way to go. That's why Cartier and other Haute Joaillerie watch brands brought out SS with diamonds and JLC continues to do so. The idea was fun and creative!


----------



## Montre-Moi

Just to share a photo of the Worldtimer in rose gold on a 6.75 inch wrist. I love the look of the watch and think that the rose gold wears smaller since the color of the bezel is close to skin color. Why.... it just blends in ! There is also the factor of the concentric circles formed by the different cities around the globe representing the time zones, then the map which adds interest and distracts from the 42mm size. The stepped bezel which is rounded too, as well as the shorter curved lugs detract from the size of the watch. All in all, I think the watch is quite attractive on a smaller wrist. Each to her/his own, I guess.


----------



## Emospence

So beautiful and so affordable.

Might go try it on and if it isn't too big, might scrap my plans for a MUT Moon..


----------



## Montre-Moi

A great idea.... and you can just send on the MUT Moon to me


----------

